# Bomber Saltwater Grade Joins Operationfish.com Tournament Series



## legocrusader (May 31, 2011)

*Bomber Saltwater Grade Joins Operationfish.com Tournament Series*

We are pleased to add yet another company as a sponsor to our tournament series. Bomber Saltwater Grade is giving away a small tournament package for the top three placers of each SALT WATER event.










Prizes will include a handful of select lures, a Bomber Paradise Popper X-treme, a Bomber hat and a handful of other goodies.

The list of sponsors and prizes just keeps growing.

1. McCain high Performance Rod $200
2. Linecutterz package
3. Bomber saltwater grade package
4. prize money

Sign up now at
http://tourneyx.com/tournament/operationfish-com-trout-tactular-2/

Visit http://Operationfish.com for more details.


----------

